# algae on cabomba



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

My new tank has hair algae but all the plants are doing fine and pearling a lot.The problem is with cabomba and I don't know how the delicate stems will do.If the stems pearl alot does it mean they will survive?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Algae is common in new setups, so be patient and let things settle in.

Hair algae is usually caused by a lack of plant growth due to low nitrates.

_What are your N03 levels?_

Once algae gets into the fine leaves of the Cabomba it is very hard to get out, it looks more ugly than it is fatal; depending on how badly the plant is effected by the algae.

It would also be helpful to give your water parameters, tank setup and ferts you are dosing, so we can help you better.


----------

